# Cc_chd congestion module



## adri (May 4, 2012)

New in FreeBSD 8.3 and 9.0 is a choice of TCP/IP congestion modules. The new module cc_chd(4) looks promising and I would like to do some testing.

The cc_chd-readme-0.1.txt mentions a known limitation of the module is manual configuration of the delay threshold. I have tried to find more documentation on the module and algorithm, but didn't see any information on how to configure the delay thresholds.

Does anyone have experience using the cc_chd(4) module or have any information on how to configure it?

Thanks,

Adri.


----------

